
Germany considers amendment which makes it illegal to run a Tor node or website - noeatnosleep
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2019/03/germany-considers-amendment-to-law-which-makes-it-illegal-to-run-a-tor-node-or-website/
======
luckylion
As far as I know, it requires intent to do something illegal, i.e. running an
illegal platform for drug & gun sales with the intent of providing that
service.

Just running a tor node wouldn't be touched imho, but yeah, it's a terrible
idea in general.

~~~
deogeo
That involves the fun prospect of having to convince a judge on what your
intent was, and being jailed if you fail.

~~~
jdsully
Shouldn’t it be the opposite? The prosecutor must prove your intent to do
something illegal?

Germany is not common law so I’m legitimately unsure.

~~~
deogeo
Ah, sorry, I didn't mean to imply guilty-till-proven-innocent (I don't _think_
that's how German law works). Merely that a prosecutor is going to present
some evidence to try and imply your intent was illegal ("67% of Tor traffic is
illegal therefore the accused is guilty!"), and you better hope your arguments
will be more convincing.

Basically it makes Tor nodes too much of a legal gray area to safely operate.

~~~
luckylion
I talked to a lawyer friend of mine and he confirms that the law is pretty
broad, but not that bad. A person using TOR won't be targeted on this, they
already have laws to get buyer & seller.

